# Green Neon



## aqualife (Jan 9, 2015)

try to get green neon, but cant find them in fish stores.

anyone have an idea? i live in nyc


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

I've only seen them at my lfs once in over a year.. have you checked aquabid?


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Note to moderator: this is a legitimate post.

Aqualife: If you are unable to find the green neon tetras locally and do not mind having them shipped to you and/or would not mind taking a road trip to PA, Miss Jinkzd has green neons available on her website and I can attest to the superior quality of her stock as I have ordered from her many times in the past, including cardinal tetras, which arrived to me just fine. She's awesome!
http://msjinkzd.com/stocklist/


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I was going to suggest Rachel. (msjinkzd) I got mine from her.


----------



## aqualife (Jan 9, 2015)

thx


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck, Aqualife!  Please post photos when you do get them!  I'm also tempted to do green neons but I need some motivation! *wink, wink*


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

here's some


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the photo, vancat! The green neons almost look like the regular neons but with less red? GORGEOUS tank!!! I love the amazing java fern action juxtaposed with that massive crypt!!!! Absolutely stunning work!!!:hail:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you!! Yes, they are bluer than neons. When they turn sideways they look kind of green. PS the crypt is massive and getting TOO BIG


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Monster in flushing gets green neons, although rachel is arguably a better source since she quarantines. Monster isn't bad you just have to be a little careful.


----------



## modena (Feb 15, 2015)

Monster Aquarium has a great batch of green neons. I've bought about 20 or 30 from there and they are all thriving. I've had them for about 6 weeks or so. They had about 300 or so a couple of weeks ago. I've noticed some of them will have a red stripe almost like a neon tetra.


----------



## shattersea (Jul 29, 2014)

I got mine from Rachel (msjinkzd), as well. They are shy in my tank, and retreat under my driftwood when I walk by the tank. They really only show their true colors around feeding time.


----------

